# Hoe lang duurde jouw installatie?

## aequitas

Op welke computers draai jij gentoo? Of welke heb je overgezet naar gentoo?

Mijnes zijn:

PC1: AMD athon XP 1600+, Desktop PC - Gentoo 1.2 stage 3 met KDE3 

Tijd: de hele avond tot de volgende ochtent(slaapt niet lekker met pc aan)

MAC: Powermac 7500/100, MP3 box + webcam, gentoo 1.2 stage 3

Tijd: 3 dagen en hij is nu nog bezig, omdat de kernel niet wil compilen (nu hoop ik wel)

PC2: Pentium 166 MMX, webserver - Gentoo 1.2 stage 1 (wrim hebben ze geen stage 3 voor i386) 

Tijd: 2 dagen en nog steeds bezig omdat bootstrap niet wou werken, nu systeem aan het emergen

 Tip: voor snelle installatie:

(ik zat net eens op de ibiblio site te server en von de live cd)

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/

En vind daar live cd en game cd

Dit zijn precompiled gentoo installaties

Geen bootstrap! Geen emerge system!

En de game cd bevat volgens mij kde of gnome(? weet ik niet zeker)) en wat spellen

----------

## biroed

dual boot Windows - Gentoo

athlon 1800xp kde3.0.3 & fluxbox

De basis installatie ging vrij snel, het emergen van kde, xfree gebeurde 

s'nachts, de de tijd weet ik niet precies maar om 6 uur s'ochtens was hij klaar.Het finetunen ongeveer een uur (cdwriter, usb scanner, usb zip, firewall etc).

----------

## Niek

PC1: AMD Athlon XP 1800+ - Gentoo 1.3b (ik wil hem binnenkort overzetten naar 1.4/GCC 3.2)

Het installeren (dus compilen + configureren) van de hoofdpackages (bootstrap+system+kernel+xfree&kde3.1) duurde ongeveer 2 dagen.

PC2: AMD Athlon XP1600+ - Gentoo 1.3b

Installeren duurde ook ongeveer 2 fagen.

PC3: Intel PIII 450 MHz - Gentoo 1.2

Heeft ongeveer 3 dagen geduurd voordat het belangerijkste was geinstalleerd.

----------

## Wilke

Abit BP6 Dual Celeron 466.

Compileren duurt verrekte lang (vooral QT/KDE, of C++ programma's in het algemeen)

Denk dat als ik alles rebuild het wel 3-4 dagen duurt ofzoiets.

----------

## intoxicated

AMD Athlon 1000 met 512MB SDRAM (Ok, super lowtech, maar toch). Met KDE3.0.3 en Gentoo 1.3b vanaf stage-1:

- bootstrap + system & kernel: Ongeveer 2.5 uur

- X: Ongeveer 1 uur

- De rest incl. KDE3.0.3: Ongeveer 10 uur

Voor KDE3.1b is het ongeveer hetzelfde btw.

----------

## CowMike

AMD Athlon Tbird 1400 met 512 MB ram op Gentoo 1.4_beta1:

bootstrap + system: 3 uur

KDE+X+mozilla: 8 uur

Alleen dat KDE (-3.1_beta1) menu werkt niet  :Sad:  Als ik op dat icoon klik, blijft hij hangen en na een paar seconden hangt m'n KDE-sessie  :Sad: 

----------

## Cleotis

 *intoxicated wrote:*   

> AMD Athlon 1000 met 512MB SDRAM (Ok, super lowtech, maar toch). Met KDE3.0.3 en Gentoo 1.3b vanaf stage-1:
> 
> - bootstrap + system & kernel: Ongeveer 2.5 uur
> 
> - X: Ongeveer 1 uur
> ...

 

Djeez, als dat al super low tech is  :Smile: 

Heb een Athlon TBird 900, ook een halve gig geheugen.

Duurt ongeveer even lang hier, heb wel de indruk dat gnome sneller gecompileerd geraakt dan KDE (heb het nog niet getimed)

----------

## wilbertnl

Hier is een AMD Duron/800 MHz, De bootstrap vanuit stage1 naar stage3 duurt ongeveer 6 uur.

De installatieduur hangt ook af van de compiler versie en gebruikte CFLAGS. Het compileren van KDE3 duur met GCC-2.95.3 ongeveer 8 uur, terwijl het met GCC-3.2 12 uur duurt.

Ik heb gemerkt dat GCC-3.2 veel langzamer compileert als je -O3 gebruikt. Daarom ben ik teruggegaan naar -O2.

Ik heb nu de gewoonte om een nieuwe installatie bijna geheel in chroot te doen, zodat ik niet hoef te wachten... En ik probeer ook gebruik te maken van de -buildpkg optie. Een herinstallatie met zelfde versies gaat dan zeer snel.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NePhie

eya .... die live cd en die game cd halen toch zowa het doel van Gentoo weg ...

en O3 duurt natuurlijk langer om te compileren dan O2 .... mer de performantie ACHTERAF is wel hoger ....

en soit ... ik had op een avond + nacht een volledig werkend systeem  met X gnome 2 en kde3 galeon evolution ........

----------

## wilbertnl

 *NePhie wrote:*   

> en O3 duurt natuurlijk langer om te compileren dan O2 .... mer de performantie ACHTERAF is wel hoger ....

 

Maakt de -O3 echt zo'n groot verschil? Waar kun je dat merken?

----------

## balk

net ccache geinstalleerd. Ik merk nu nog geen verschil omdat (duh) de cache nog even gevuld moet worden.  Eens kijken of KDE uit CVS nu in 5 minuten compileert  :Smile: 

----------

## wilbertnl

 *balk wrote:*   

> net ccache geinstalleerd. Ik merk nu nog geen verschil omdat (duh) de cache nog even gevuld moet worden.  Eens kijken of KDE uit CVS nu in 5 minuten compileert 

 

Je bedoelt dat je na 5 minuten een foutmelding verwacht?

----------

## aequitas

thx voor die ccache tip

----------

## ParoXysm

Compileren vanaf stage1 heb ik ooit uitgeprobeerd op een P2-450 en halverwege maar afgebroken, duurde echt een eeuwigheid.

Sindsdien altijd vanaf Stage3 begonnen, en alleen X, QT, KDE en Mozilla duurde lang. Vooral Mozilla 1.1b met GCC3.1.1 duurde zeker 6 uur op mijn P3-1Ghz,  en ging zelfs nog 2x fout, na de ebuild aangepast te hebben niet meer. Nu nog ff wachten op Intels prijsdaling en zeer binnenkort een vette P4 kopen, hopelijk krijg ik daarmee kortere compile-times.

Weet iemand trouwens of het mogelijk is om een compile te pauzeren, en later weer verder te gaan? Slaapt niet echt lekker met lawaaierige PC aan.  :Smile: 

----------

## balk

 *wilbertnl wrote:*   

>  *balk wrote:*   net ccache geinstalleerd. Ik merk nu nog geen verschil omdat (duh) de cache nog even gevuld moet worden.  Eens kijken of KDE uit CVS nu in 5 minuten compileert  
> 
> Je bedoelt dat je na 5 minuten een foutmelding verwacht?

 

neeh, ccache bewaart de gecompileerde bestanden in een cache dir. ALs je dan het zelfde bestand nogmaals compileert wordt dit bestand uit cache gehaald en gebruikt ipv opnieuw compileren. Kan een hoop schelen. Criteria of een compilatie opnieuw uitgevoerd moet worden of dat het resultaat uit cache gehaald moet worden staan op de ccache site bescheven en leken me wel waterdicht:

http://ccache.samba.org/

----------

## Nothing@all

En ik dacht dat het bij mij lang duurde  :Confused: 

PC= amd 1700 met 512 ddr

Totale tijd om alles draaiende te krijgen incl. finetunning en alles met gcc 3.2 duurde ongeveer 4-5 uurtjes.

----------

## wbsoft

 *ParoXysm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weet iemand trouwens of het mogelijk is om een compile te pauzeren, en later weer verder te gaan? Slaapt niet echt lekker met lawaaierige PC aan. 

 Gewoon CTRL+S indrukken en na een tijdje gaat hij pauzeren. CTRL+Q om weer verder te gaan. (Doe dat niet tijdens downloads.)

BTW: Ik installeer gentoo nu vanaf stage 1, maar gewoon onder mijn huidige installatie (dus steeds chrooten naar /mnt/gentoo en daar alles downen en compilen). Wel zo makkelijk want dan kan je gewoon door blijven werken op je aanstaande ex-systeem  :Smile: 

----------

## [doos]

ik ben het nu aan het proberen om gentoo op een pI 166, gcc alleen al duurde meer dan 6 uur (bootstrap)

op mijn andere pc (III 733) duurde het niet zolang, een avondje inc. X en mozilla enz.

greetz, Robbert

----------

## JefP@@

 *NePhie wrote:*   

> eya .... die live cd en die game cd halen toch zowa het doel van Gentoo weg ... 

 

idd, dan heeft het niet veel zin dat je een gentoo systeem neemt ... dan kan je even goed eender welk ander systeem gebruiken. De bedoeling is dat je een systeem uitbouwt, dat performant is & makkelijk up to date te houden is, dit doe je door met sources te werken & die zelf te compileren naar de specificaties/optimalisaties van je processor.

 *NePhie wrote:*   

> en O3 duurt natuurlijk langer om te compileren dan O2 .... mer de performantie ACHTERAF is wel hoger ....

 

Dit klopt ook. Binaries worden kleiner, waardoor ze sneller opstarten en minder geheugen gaan innemen, wanneer je ze uitvoert.

----------

## [doos]

yeah mijn pc (p166) is klaar met bootstrappen, het heeft wel 43 uur geduurt, maar nu heb ik wel een werkend systeempje   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cr4s|-|

AMD 2G:

1 uur voor bootstrap 

2 uur voor system

4 uur voor desktop  :Smile:  *zucht*

Laptop IBM TP 600x:

bootstrap en system een uur of 6 

Ik bereid me al voor op mijn p233 router kuch  :Wink: 

----------

## voidzero

 *biroed wrote:*   

> dual boot Windows - Gentoo
> 
> athlon 1800xp kde3.0.3 & fluxbox
> 
> De basis installatie ging vrij snel, het emergen van kde, xfree gebeurde 
> ...

 

 *niek wrote:*   

> PC1: AMD Athlon XP 1800+ - Gentoo 1.3b (ik wil hem binnenkort overzetten naar 1.4/GCC 3.2)
> 
> Het installeren (dus compilen + configureren) van de hoofdpackages (bootstrap+system+kernel+xfree&kde3.1) duurde ongeveer 2 dagen. 

 

Ik vraag me af waar het verschil inzit? C / CXXFLAGS?

----------

## Niek

 *vocis wrote:*   

>  *biroed wrote:*   dual boot Windows - Gentoo
> 
> athlon 1800xp kde3.0.3 & fluxbox
> 
> De basis installatie ging vrij snel, het emergen van kde, xfree gebeurde 
> ...

 Hogere C[XX]FLAGS optimalisaties kosten inderdaad meer compileertijd. Bovendien worst Gentoo 1.3b geleverd met GCC 3.x, het compileren van programma's duurt daarmee stukken langer dan met GCC 2.95 (al draaien de binaries zelf wel sneller).

----------

## biroed

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"
```

Met gcc 2.95, standaard dus.

----------

## c0ml1nk

kheb nen Pentium III 1000Mhz met 512 Ram en kheb der maar 4 uurkes aan gewerkt voor alles in orde te zetten  :Smile: 

Gentoo 1.2 Stage 3 + Fluxbox

----------

## Andréas

Hoe lang mijn installatie duurde????

zullen we het daar maar niet over hebben   :Embarassed:   :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## aequitas

helemaal mee eens, deze topic is trouwens niks negatiefs tegen gentoo, 

Gentoo rules

----------

## aardvark

Wow ik vind daat het bij jullie wel erg rap gaat allemaal!!

Bij my duurt van stage1 naar kde 3.0.3 toch wel tegen de 20 uren op gentoo1.4. (en dan draait ie ook nog minder snel als de ouwe 1.2.. zucht)

En ik heb nb een duron @ 900 met 256 mb ram!!

Nou, misschien is een xp -tje dan toch eens de moeite waard......

Wellicht vergroot die grotere L2 cache echte athlons de snelheid meer dan evenredig. 

Opties: CFLAGS: CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O3 -pipe -m3dnow -mmmx -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fno-exceptions"

mischien is -maccumulate-outgoing-args de rotte appel....

----------

## AlterEgo

 *wbsoft wrote:*   

> Gewoon CTRL+S indrukken en na een tijdje gaat hij pauzeren. CTRL+Q om weer verder te gaan. (Doe dat niet tijdens downloads.)
> 
> 

 

Kun je dan na ctrl-S je peecee uitzetten? Hoe ga je daarna dan weer verder na een reboot   :Question:   Waar wil je ctrl-Q typen?

(of snap ik het echt niet)

----------

## freshy98

totale installatie duurt bij mij ongeveer 6 uur.

puur Gentoo 1.3b dus. KDE en alle andere zooi die ik installeer niet meegerekend.

KDE 3.0.2 duurde ongeveer de hele nacht. 11 uur 's avonds tot half 7 's ochtends (was dan al klaar).

----------

## SeJo

intel celeron 1300MHz, 376 MB ram, 20gig schijf, 

dual boot: winxphome(blah voor het bedrijf behouden heeft maar 4 gig v/d schijf :-])

Gentoo: compleet gecompileerd (geen Stage 3 of 2 gebruikt!), gentoo-sources. 

Kde moet ik er nog afsmijten :-] totale installatietijd: 12 uur!

goed he! Doordat ik het 15 keer eerst opnieuw gedaan heb was deze heel snel, ik wist wat ik moest doen en heb sowat alle commando's aaneen gehangen

vb: 

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo && mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo && mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

```

en zoals:

```

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install && cp blahb blah && cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot && emerge app-admin/metalog && rc-update add metalog default && emerge sys-apps/vcron && rc-update add vcron default 

```

lol denk -wel dat dit 1 van de redenen is waarom ik het zoveel keer heb mogen opnieuw doen :-]

maar uiteindelijk is het gelukt!

hehe

----------

## lx

 *Cleotis wrote:*   

> Duurt ongeveer even lang hier, heb wel de indruk dat gnome sneller gecompileerd geraakt dan KDE (heb het nog niet getimed)

 

Volgens mij is KDE voornamelijk in C++ geprogrammeerd en het compilen van C++ programma's / code duurt aanmerkelijk langer dan C, of althans zo lijkt het  :Wink: .

----------

## lx

Basis installatie is zo gebeurt (enkele uren), kan mijn compie wel alleen af.

Totaal ben ik zo'n twee dagen (schat 2x 16 uur (maar waarschijnlijk langer))  aan het compilen om alles ( 350 packages) terug te krijgen, draai gentoo 1.4 unstable met een 2.5.4x kernel. Grootste pakketen zijn denk ik Xfree-cvs gnome2 mozilla-1.2b, sun-j2sdk en niet te vergeten Open Office, de laatste is 1/3 van de tijd. Vergeet niet dat compile flags ook van invloed zijn op compile tijd. Ik heb nu march=athlon-xp -O3, lekker  simpel maar de meeste flags worden hierdoor geactiveerd (-mmmx -msse etc).

Mijn systeem Athlon-XP 2000+, 256Mb. Heb ook nog gewerkt op het half gebouwde systeem, had ook nog enige tijd nodig om probleempjes te verhelpen.

Cya lX.

----------

## water

Weet iemand hoe lang OO met -03 optimalisatie duurt op een P3-550? Mijn pc maakt vrij veel herrie, dus het zou fijn zijn als die het binnen een uur of 16 zou afronden.   :Confused: 

----------

## zwik

 *water wrote:*   

> Weet iemand hoe lang OO met -03 optimalisatie duurt op een P3-550? Mijn pc maakt vrij veel herrie, dus het zou fijn zijn als die het binnen een uur of 16 zou afronden.  

 

Op mijn P3 450 MHz duurde het iets minder dan 26 uurtjes.

ik gebruikte niet zo'n heel agressieve optimalisaties omdat volgens de ebuild dat niet zo sterk aan te bevelen was. Mijn optimalisaties waren

```
-O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -march=pentium3 -mmmx -msse
```

Succes met het compilen.

----------

## bhun

 *Quote:*   

> Totaal ben ik zo'n twee dagen (schat 2x 16 uur (maar waarschijnlijk langer))  aan het compilen om alles ( 350 packages) terug te krijgen, draai gentoo 1.4 unstable met een 2.5.4x kernel. Grootste pakketen zijn denk ik Xfree-cvs gnome2 mozilla-1.2b, sun-j2sdk en niet te vergeten Open Office, de laatste is 1/3 van de tijd.

 

Ik was op een vrijdagavond begonnen met stage 1 op my lowtech 1GHz,512MB sdram, met -march=athlon-tbird -O3, en zondag had ik X al wel draaien en zo, maar al met al heeft het iets van een week geduurd voordat ik ook alle services goed ingesteld had.  :Razz:  Momenteel heb ik om een of andere reden geen java support in mozilla, openoffice is nog steeds bezig, gdm werkt niet (maar dat wil ik toch niet, zinloze overhead voor een single user system), en ik krijg me j2sdk (nog) niet goed gecompileerd vanaf de source.

Heeft iemand nog een goede reden waarom ik mozilla 1.1 of 1.2 moet gebruiken ipv mozilla 1.0 ?

Voor de rest is het de snelste distro die ik tot nu toe heb uitgeprobeerd, en redelijk stabiel, alleen willen de rc-update scripts om een of andere reden niet goed werken bij mij en wat ik niet snap is dat als ik:

```

iptables -F; iptables -X; iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT; iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT; iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT;

```

uitvoer, dat dan nog steeds alle verbindingen worden geblokkeerd....Last edited by bhun on Mon Dec 02, 2002 12:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rbonthond

gentoo stage 1 install + kernel + kde:

p4 2.5Ghz, 1Gb ram, RAID0 2x80Gb 8mb-cache 7200rpm WD - Gentoo 1.4rc1 - 5 uur

k7 550Mhz, 384Mb ram,  40Gb 7200rpm Maxtor - Gentoo 1.4rc1 - 3 dagen

p120 - 48Mb ram, 12Gb 3600rpm Maxtor - Gentoo 1.0pre6 - nogsteeds bezig sinds 1e gentoo release....

----------

## wHAcKer

totale installatie (eer ik een werkend systeem had:) 2 dagen.

redelijk snel compje maar ik was een volledige newb en zag altijd kleine dingetjes over het hoofd (2 netwerkkaarten in kernel gecompiled enzo...)

alles vanaf stage 1

----------

## Rroet

Mijn systeem draait al sinds 15 oktober. Toen ben ik de installatie begonnen en sedert 22 oktober staat mijn machine in een hosting lokatie in Amsterdam. Ik kan je vertellen dat ik nogsteeds bezig ben met het installeren van m'n systeem.  :Smile: 

Men gentoo ben je bij elke update weer aan het installeren:D

Kale systeem installatie was ongeveer 3 a 4 uur.

----------

## wHAcKer

tip: emerge openoffice-bin

ipv openoffice, gaat merkelijk sneller en je hebt echt wel alles wat je nodig hebt  :Wink: 

----------

## water

 *wHAcKer wrote:*   

> tip: emerge openoffice-bin
> 
> ipv openoffice, gaat merkelijk sneller en je hebt echt wel alles wat je nodig hebt 

 

Maakt het nog veel uit qua snelheid in het gebruik? Gentoo is snel omdat je het kunt optimaliseren voor je eigen systeem.

BTW: is er niet een redelijk eenvoudige manier om OpenOffice in delen te compileren?

----------

## zwik

 *water wrote:*   

>  *wHAcKer wrote:*   tip: emerge openoffice-bin
> 
> ipv openoffice, gaat merkelijk sneller en je hebt echt wel alles wat je nodig hebt  
> 
> Maakt het nog veel uit qua snelheid in het gebruik? Gentoo is snel omdat je het kunt optimaliseren voor je eigen systeem.
> ...

 

Persoonlijk vind ik het wel sneller werken. opstarten scheelt 1 a 2 seconden. Wanneer je menu's opent reageren deze sneller. Tevens scheelt de Java implementatie veel wanneer je Java zelf compiled.

----------

## heijs

 *Quote:*   

> Persoonlijk vind ik het wel sneller werken. opstarten scheelt 1 a 2 seconden. Wanneer je menu's opent reageren deze sneller. Tevens scheelt de Java implementatie veel wanneer je Java zelf compiled.

 

Hier ben ik het helemaal mee eens, maar als je 10 uur of langer moet compileren, moet je je afvragen of het wel de moeite waard is (persoonlijk vind ik van niet).

----------

## zwik

 *heijs wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Persoonlijk vind ik het wel sneller werken. opstarten scheelt 1 a 2 seconden. Wanneer je menu's opent reageren deze sneller. Tevens scheelt de Java implementatie veel wanneer je Java zelf compiled. 
> 
> Hier ben ik het helemaal mee eens, maar als je 10 uur of langer moet compileren, moet je je afvragen of het wel de moeite waard is (persoonlijk vind ik van niet).

 

mwah, ik laat m'n pc voor het grootste gedeelte van de dag idlen/webpages serveren etc. In die tijd kan ie dus mooi compilen terwijl ik school/werk/sporten/vriendin/whatever aan het doen ben. Ik heb dus geen last van de lange tijd die het duurt om het te installeren en heb er daarna alleen maar meer plezier van.

----------

## wbsoft

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

>  *wbsoft wrote:*   Gewoon CTRL+S indrukken en na een tijdje gaat hij pauzeren. CTRL+Q om weer verder te gaan. (Doe dat niet tijdens downloads.)
> 
>  
> 
> Kun je dan na ctrl-S je peecee uitzetten? Hoe ga je daarna dan weer verder na een reboot    Waar wil je ctrl-Q typen?
> ...

 Nee Ctrl+S "bevriest" alleen de shell waar je je emerge commando had gegeven. Zo kun je het even stoppen als je vindt dat het systeem te zwaar belast wordt. Tik je CTrl+Q in dezelfde shell gaat de output weer door.

CTRL+Z kan natuurlijk ook. Maar het is in beide gevallen niet zo dat je daarna de PC kan afsluiten, en dat bij de volgende reboot het proces weer netjes door gaat. Daarvoor heb je toch echt suspend to disk nodig. (Schijnt al wel te werken in kernel 2.5)

Ikzelf doe meestal "nice emerge mozilla" en dan kan je netjes verder computeren. Zie man nice.

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Ikzelf doe meestal "nice emerge mozilla" en dan kan je netjes verder computeren. Zie man nice.

 

En voor degene die te lui zijn om de man's te lezen:

Indien je niks anders wilt doen op je computer en dus mozilla met hoogste prioriteit wilt emergen:

```
nice -n -20 emerge mozilla
```

Indien je ondertussen wilt quaken en dus mozilla met laagste prioriteit wilt emergen:

```
nice -n 19 emerge mozilla
```

De uitleg:

Met de "-n" optie stel je de "nice-value" in. 

Hoe hoger de nice-value, hoe lager de prioriteit, hoe trager het commando wordt uitgevoerd en hoe minder kracht van het systeem wordt gebruikt.

Hoe lager de nice-value, hoe hoger de prioriteit, hoe sneller het commando wordt uitgevoerd en hoe meer kracht van het systeem wordt gebruikt.

In de bijna alle versies van nice kan een gewone user de nice-value instellen tussen 0 en 19 en kan root de nice-value instellen tussen -20 en 19.

PS: om helemaal correct te zijn moet ik zeggen dat nice niet instelt hoe veel kracht het systeem aan een commando mag besteden, maar hoeveel "cpu-cycles". Dit is eigenlijk gewoon een tijdseenheid. Na een bepaald aantal cpu-cycles begint het systeem met een volgende taak en als er geen volgende taak meer is begint het terug aan de eerste. Aangezien deze tijdseenheid zeer kort is lijkt het voor de gebruiker dat alle taken tegelijk worden uitgevoerd.

Tot zover de informaticales.   :Wink: 

----------

## Alcuin

Cellie op 480   256 ram 20gb schijffie.

Alles duurde echt gruwelijk lang (behalve downloaden van de snt server).

Ik denk dat het wel een uur of 20 heeft geduurt vanaf stage1  1.4.

Systeem loopt echter super sweet nu.  Stukke beter dan voorheen.

----------

## Alcuin

Mjah als je een hoge load hebt meest van de tijd boiet het best wel of je een geoptimaliseerd systeem hebt.  Ik doe het persoonlijk voor de performancewinst (is best redelijk) en het uiterst makkelijk up to date houden van mijn systeem.

----------

## GTVincent

K6-2/300 op een Asus P5A, 18GB SCSI schijf: 9,5 uur voor bootstrappen, nog eens 10 uur voor de system-emerge. Twee dagen voor Gnome   :Laughing: 

Maar nu, met distcc, krijgtie onder andere hulp van een XP1800+, XP2100+ en een P4-2,4GHz   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## blub

Ik heb men gentoo 1.0 box ook eens geupgrade naar 1.4 

Omdat ik uit ervaring wist dat het lang duurde heb ik Gentoo geïnstalleerd via de Knoppix cd.

Je kan dan nog rustig verder werken en terwijl je systeem mergen op lage prioriteit.

Een comfortabelere installatie kan ik me niet voorstellen  :Wink: 

----------

## Daantje

Versie 1.4_rc3, stage 3 naar kde 3.1

net een paar uur klaar, duurde +/- 15 uur.   :Very Happy: 

op een:

Athlon XP 2000+ / 512Mb RAM

----------

